# Affordable Move to 4K from 1080p



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wedding gift........Is there a quality to high quality 65” 4K priced in the $2K or less price range?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

LG 65SJ9500 (2017 model) $1,999.99......Samsung UN65MU9000 (2017 model) $1,699.99......Sony XBR65X900E (2017 model) $1,699.99.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know where Insignia is on the quality scale, the 4K models are starting to hit BB. There are Chinese brands in the $800 Again, not sure of where they are on the quality scale.

On sale at BB. These are the models with HDR. There is a non HDR Sharp for $799
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?cp=1&searchType=search&id=pcat17071&type=page&ks=960&st=number3_categoryid$abcat0101001&sc=Global&sp=+currentprice skuidsaas&qp=tvtype_facet=TV Type~4K UHD^tvscreensizerange_facet=TV Screen Size~65" - 69"^storepickupstores_facet=Store~253^features_facet=Features~High Dynamic Range (HDR)&list=y&usc=All Categories&nrp=15&fs=saas&iht=n&seeAll=&browsedCategory=abcat0101000


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you looking big box or online?

You can get a LG OLED B7 for around 2k


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

1953 said:


> Is there a quality to high quality 65" 4K priced in the $2K or less price range?


When you decide on the brand and model that you want, you might wait a couple of weeks. They usually put big screen TVs on sale before the Super Bowl.
Note that these numbers you are getting suggestions for are also sold at Costo, Sams and Walmart and some of their numbers are totally different.
Example is my son got a 60" Samsung model KU6270 that has HDR Premium for $599.00 several months ago at Walmart.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Are you looking big box or online?
> 
> You can get a LG OLED B7 for around 2k


For what it is worth I forgot to mention this tv is a wedding gift. Brick and mortar store is preferred.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Are you looking big box or online?
> 
> You can get a LG OLED B7 for around 2k


That is for a 55". Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Check Fry's Electronics in Irving or Mesquite. They have several 65 inch LG and Samsung 4K TV's in the $2K and under range. LG and Samsung are your best choices.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

1953 said:


> That is for a 55". Thanks for your reply.


Nope.. The 65 is going for between 1999 and 2099 on buydig and from beachcamera.. I would avoid Samsung.. I would say either LG or Sony

hell you can get the 65 p series vizio from costco for 1499


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Insignia and Visio are nice tvs but they are not Samsung, Sony and lg. If you want higher quality you have to look at those three and then shop around at Costco and or wait for two weeks when as other said they will go on sale at bestbuy for the super bowl.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good advice!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Wedding gift........Is there a quality to high quality 65" 4K priced in the $2K or less price range?


Nice wedding present, one of your kids? I think the Samsungs are the best bet. And for a Sammy you should look at the Series 8 or Series 9 sets. The Series 8 sets are fine, they come with an umbilical cord that replaces all the input ports on the back of the set. Makes it much easier to setup and use. You can get a Series 8 65" set for less than 2 grand...way less. In order to get that quality on a Sony or LG you pay a lot more (for the top of the line sets, I bought a Sony a couple years ago that wasn't top of the line and it went back very quickly. Have no experience with LGs. I think you just get more for your money with a Sammy.

About the Series 9 Samsung sets: You would probably end up having to buy a curved screen, not many flat screens in that Series. I've seen the 9s and 8s next to each other in stores and see little difference.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Do look in Costco, with them you get a 90 day return, with Amazon you get 30 days and it is easier to return a set to Costco.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I am only going to say avoid Samsung for 2 reasons.. One, there 2017 TV's were not highly regarded.. they got alot of crap for moving the lighting to the top and bottom from the sides like the 2015/2016 sets Sales are down bad.. Second they are catching alot of crap(mostly in europe but it is spreading here) for not updating/supporting there TV's with feature enhancements like promised.. Sony and LG have been


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> I am only going to say avoid Samsung for 2 reasons.. One, there 2017 TV's were not highly regarded.. they got alot of crap for moving the lighting to the top and bottom from the sides like the 2015/2016 sets Sales are down bad.. Second they are catching alot of crap(mostly in europe but it is spreading here) for not updating/supporting there TV's with feature enhancements like promised.. Sony and LG have been


There were enough postings about MU sets that were positive to make me give an MU8000 a shot. If it's bad I'll send it back, but I read those posts and believed them.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

1953 said:


> Wedding gift........Is there a quality to high quality 65" 4K priced in the $2K or less price range?


https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-6...th-high-dynamic-range/5748207.p?skuId=5748207

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...th-high-dynamic-range/5773800.p?skuId=5773800


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Rich said:


> There were enough postings about MU sets that were positive to make me give an MU8000 a shot. If it's bad I'll send it back, but I read those posts and believed them.


I hope it's working well for you, Rich; I'm still very happy with mine!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> I hope it's working well for you, Rich; I'm still very happy with mine!


I still don't have it! The first one that arrived had a bad panel. Another one arrives tomorrow, hope it sticks around.

I know you like yours, you are one of the reasons I bought the MU8000. Let me ask you this: Have you had another 4K set in your home? I have a JS8500 and a KS8000. The MU will be compared to them. I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully in a better mood.

Rich


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hope you receive it soon Rich.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Fry's !


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Rich said:


> Let me ask you this: Have you had another 4K set in your home? I have a JS8500 and a KS8000. The MU will be compared to them.
> 
> Rich


I have two other 4K sets; a 55JS700D and a 65JS850D (Costco version of yours). The MU seems to have a bit better contrast than either of the JSs. All 3 tvs have the picture mode set to "movie" and backlight set at 10 or 11. The gamma on the JSs is set to 0; I didn't get that choice on my MU, nor did I feel the need to adjust it, as the dark grays/blacks all looked balanced with no crushing. I have found myself actually preferring the MU over the JSs by a hair.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Hope you receive it soon Rich.


I have a 12-3 widow today, it's about 12:30 and I've heard nothing. Probably show up at 1600 with my luck.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Fry's !


Amazon.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> I have two other 4K sets; a 55JS700D and a 65JS850D (Costco version of yours). The MU seems to have a bit better contrast than either of the JSs. All 3 tvs have the picture mode set to "movie" and backlight set at 10 or 11. The gamma on the JSs is set to 0; I didn't get that choice on my MU, nor did I feel the need to adjust it, as the dark grays/blacks all looked balanced with no crushing. I have found myself actually preferring the MU over the JSs by a hair.


I prefer the KS8000 to the JS8500. For various reasons. The UI is much better, the PQ seems a bit better. A year apart and such a difference. Well, the new set is for the MB. When I was playing ball, towards the end, I got hurt a lot, spent some time in casts and just wanted to make sure if something were to happen and I was bedridden for a while I'd have a decent TV to watch. I've always had plasmas in that room, like having an oven on in the bedroom. Set only cost me a bit over $400, I used a bunch of Amazon reward points to get the price down that low. Did the same thing last year when I bought the KS. Hope my wife never figures out what those points are for...

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> widow today


duh ?!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Widow today, gone tomorrow!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> duh ?!


I typed "Amazon", how did that happen?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> I have two other 4K sets; a 55JS700D and a 65JS850D (Costco version of yours). The MU seems to have a bit better contrast than either of the JSs. All 3 tvs have the picture mode set to "movie" and backlight set at 10 or 11. The gamma on the JSs is set to 0; I didn't get that choice on my MU, nor did I feel the need to adjust it, as the dark grays/blacks all looked balanced with no crushing. I have found myself actually preferring the MU over the JSs by a hair.


I got the set. Seems okay. I'll get back with problems...I have no luck.

Rich


----------

